# Poluição atmosférica



## JCARL (16 Fev 2011 às 19:07)

Quando se fala muito em biodiversidade, protecção ambiental, maravilhas de Portugal...


----------



## belem (17 Fev 2011 às 17:54)

Não se fala muito em biodiversidade, protecção ambiental, maravilhas de Portugal, por acaso até se fala pouco demais e os intervenientes normalmente são quase sempre os mesmos.
Já agora este tópico é destinado a abordar o quê em relação à poluição atmosférica?
Qualquer aspecto relacionado?


----------



## Orion (21 Jan 2014 às 15:08)

Recuperei este tópico. Os poluentes da China chegam à costa oeste americana.

http://www.businessinsider.com/china-pollution-is-blanketing-americas-west-coast-2014-1


----------



## camrov8 (21 Jan 2014 às 18:34)

Orion disse:


> Recuperei este tópico. Os poluentes da China chegam à costa oeste americana.
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/china-pollution-is-blanketing-americas-west-coast-2014-1



é o que faz um país que cresce sem se preocupar com minguem


----------

